# 1950 Schwinn B6 Restoration



## Steve K (Dec 18, 2011)

Yesterday I picked up my Schwinn B6 that Tony Pendergraph just finished a beautiful restoration on. Tony, (tpender3 on this page), is a great guy and does great, quality work. It's also fun to see what project that Tony is working on and talk bicycles with him. He is very knows old bicycles and is always willing to share what he knows with a rookie like me..
For the purists out there...don't worry a a different seat is on the way. The bicycle was in very rough shape when I took it to Tony to restore. He took some great before and after pictures. Chrome was very bad, fenders, tank very crusty and had been painted in places leaving the original finish beyond hope.  had a ladies seat on it etc. We salvaged the original parts that were on the bicycle but did add some newer reproduction parts on the bike as well...handle bars, grips, handle bar stem, (original was rusty and bent). 
Now I think its a great looker, and kind of cool under the tree.


----------



## cadillacbike (Dec 18, 2011)

*schwinn b6*

The bike looks real nice.Tony did a great job on it.


----------



## robertc (Dec 18, 2011)

*Just Awesome*

Hey Steve,
Looks like Santa came early to your house this year. It looks awesome setting there under the tree. I saw your bike last week while Tony (tpender3) was putting the finishing touches on the B6. He does an amazing job with the bikes. American Restoration on the History channel has nothing on Tony. I just purchased a DX tank for my red Schwinn Majestic. I’m getting Tony to paint it for me sometime after the first of the year.  Merry Christmas.


----------



## Steve K (Dec 18, 2011)

*Tony's efforts*

Robert...
I am glad that Tony took a lot of before and after shots. You can really appreciate all the work he does to get it right.
I missed seeing the Majestic at the fall show in Mt. Airy. I am looking forward to seeing it with the tank. That bike has such great lines.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## robertc (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks Steve. I owe it all to Tony. He's the one that made the magic happen. Attached are the before and after photos of the Majestic. You can see that Tony's work is amazing.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 18, 2011)

*b6*

Funky!  what did you pay for the resto on that one?


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 18, 2011)

Front fork bent a tad or is that an optical illusion?


----------



## Steve K (Dec 19, 2011)

*B6*

Bob...
Tony is very reasonable regarding prices. I traded a parts bike and cash for the B6 restoration. Tony did all the work disassembling the bike, blasting, priming, painting, reassembling etc plus found threw in some replacement parts. 

Larmo63...
I had to look again at my forks for it id funny how a camera in a 2 dimensional shot can slightly distort an image. The forks are not bent, but I sure can see why you would ask for the one picture makes it look that way.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## robertc (Dec 19, 2011)

Best I can remember, Tony's work on mine was around $485 which included paint, decals, assy, and having the seat completed. The chrome was $125 and I had to aquire a few parts from feepay. The NOS Schwinn Typhoon tires I got with another bike purchase at an auction. I originally paid $90 for the Majestic at a auction in 2009. I guess I have about $735 in the restoration. I just purchased a tank from feepay that Tony is going to paint to go on the bike after Christmas. I prefer original but I am quite attached to this bike. I don't plan on selling it so the cost for the restoration is not a profit issue. I'm just glad that Tony was able to save this old boy from a rusting death and I am proud to own it.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 20, 2011)

*resto*

Not bad work for the money, some striping went amiss? for some reason and a few layout flubs, but compared to most of the resto stuff you see on ebay, pretty decent.  Very affordable.  I've been restoring for a good while and the time and expense doing this work, there's no way I could charge that.  Materials almost add up to 400 range on a full resto with auto quality paint.  Get a quote from Strucel or Dave S ...or me for that matter, I think you'll find those 'going rates' double or even close to triple.  Keep that guy happy, he's working very inexpensively if he's going the full 9 yards on the resto!  Nice going at that price!  Cheers!  Oh an Chrome for 125?  Out here it's more like 400 range for a bike, even more on bikes with chrome fenders, tanks, guards etc.


----------

